# advice on a sub



## hockeyguy9 (Dec 27, 2014)

My old Boston PVA800 is dead, and needs replacing. I have it narrowed to 3 choices, the SVS SB2000, the HSU ULS-15, or the PSA XS15se. I don't have the room for anything bigger. My room is about 12x15 with it open on one side to my dining room. Also, my LR has an angled cathedral ceiling. I'm estimating I'll need to fill about 3000 cu/ft. Your thoughts or any other ideas?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The SB2000 is probably a very nice subwoofer, but given your circumstances I think you can remove if from contention; there's really no way it will be able to compete with the larger drivers of the HSU and PSA. Of the two remaining units I've reviewed the XS15se (along with its predecessor, the XS15) so I know what it brings to the table. The ULS15 I've never heard though, so I can't really comment on that one.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jman, your suspicions are confirmed. Having an SB2K in my house I can attest. It is an absolutely fantastic little subwoofer. It really is. It's honestly just not enough for bigger rooms. For the OP, I'd go ported, but that's just me. Thankfully I've got others too.


----------



## hockeyguy9 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks guys! Much appreciated!:T


----------

